# Rhino 1000 sport prototype



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I seen this in dirtwheels. This is a nice looking prototype. I would get one.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I like it,,,,but why did you put it in the Kawi section???????? should have went under yamaha or SxS playground it is a rhino.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't leave the kawi section. hehe


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like the artic cat wild cat to me. a lil different set up but ultimately the same. still cool though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a really bad photoshop Job to me.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Looks like a really bad photoshop Job to me.


X2.........
Doesn't really look remotely close to a rhino. Wheels look funny and I doubt Yamaha would do that kind of lettering on the back. Not bashing you, just saying


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

More like a warthog lol. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Someone photoshop it green and put a turret = mini warthog lol


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

This was in dirt wheels magazine its there April issue so its there April fools bike this year and it said it was going to have the R1 motor in it bulls***.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That thing is ugly I wouldnt want one


----------

